# Need masonry help preparing for new tank



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

I dream of having a large 120G or 150G (2ftx4ft footprint) in my basement, but there is an unused fireplace between me that dream. I can't remove the fireplace, but I removed the hearth to give me enough space. The problem is that the tank would have to fit between a 1/4 and 1/2 on the removed hearth. The ruler below gives you an idea the relative size to tank width.









My assumption is that if I can put a flat and level cement cap on the bricks that it then would be 1/4" or 1/2" above the floor. I could then put a 1/2 water proof plywood equivalent under the stand (not a four legged stand but one that touches on the whole perimeter) so that it would be level with the caped bricks. 








Anyone have any tips or similar things that they have done. Even better, if you are a trades person that can create a safe space for my aquarium let me know. I will gladly pay for your time and materials.

Thanks!!!


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

I decided that it is probably better to take away the last layer of brick and get down to the base concrete. Then I guess I can built up with the moisture barrier and plywood and then treat it as patching a hardwood floor.


----------



## davros (11 mo ago)

What is the makeup of the floor? Is the hardwood laid over a foam layer - you should expect that to compress. I would ensure the stand itself has the needed rigidity. The stand's legs will be transferring the weight. Bricks and concrete won't be moving.


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

davros said:


> What is the makeup of the floor? Is the hardwood laid over a foam layer - you should expect that to compress. I would ensure the stand itself has the needed rigidity. The stand's legs will be transferring the weight. Bricks and concrete won't be moving.


Thanks very much, yes it is a 1.5" foam then 5/8 ply then hardwood. I am planing doing the same thing to bring the missing floor up to the same level. I will replace a large portion of the hardwood to create some overlap between the new and old plywood. The stand that I am planning on using should spread the weight evenly, when properly leveled.

Before fixing the floor I think I have to create a smooth face along the broken bricks. Do I have to pour a little bit of concrete or is there a better way?

Here are photos with everything removed down to the basement concrete.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

(I am no expert) Have you considered removing the wood flooring down to the foundation so the entire tanks footprint would be on the foundation?


----------

